# Ceiling Mount Question



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

If I am to ceiling mount my epson 705hd, is the correct way to line the center of lens with the top of the screen? If not, I would look for how to for mounting projector to ceiling. Any DIY mount threads to suggest? I really do not feel like spending a lot of money at big box retailers.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Every projector is a little different. There should be some guidelines in the projector instruction manual about how far to drop it from the ceiling. Some projectors have a mechanical lens shift that can compensate for offset between the projector and the screen. Not sure if your model does, but again the instruction manual will surely have that information.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

According to ProjectorCentral.com's Projection Calculator, if you're ceiling-mounting your PJ, you want the top of your screen to be 11.5" above the mid-point of your PJ's lens.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

eljay said:


> According to ProjectorCentral.com's Projection Calculator, if you're ceiling-mounting your PJ, you want the top of your screen to be 11.5" above the mid-point of your PJ's lens.


Thanks, eljay. I did not think about their calculator.


----------

